# Frt



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

3-4". ALready eating shrimp. He is rooming with my rays, aro, catfishs, cichlids. My tank needs some plants and then it will look like the amazon.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

nice, how much did you get it for and was this at a local LFS?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Can not say the price. =X And it was not from a LFS. Does anyone know what i need to feed these guys. I hear people feeding them pellets ranging from pleco floats to hikari gold. Mine is eating shrimp so far. Is feeding it shrimp good enough or i need to feed them something else? I was planning on feeding them some veggie matter soon but i dont know what veggie i should feed him. Thanks.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Watch the ray. My FRTs like to bite the tails and discs of my rays when they were at rest. I had to separate them.

As for what to feed them, give them as much variety as possible. I feed mine lettuce, reptomin aquatic turtle pellets, sliced cucumber, fish food and black worms (though the last 2 items are not intentional).


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

So straight shrimp diet is no good? I am well aware about frt biting rays. But imma give it a try. I seen many people with great sucess whiel i have only heard about 2 bad cases. Thanks. What can i feed to make their chell harder? Reptomin and awautic turtle food?


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Krill, banana, lettuce, kiwi and grapes.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

frist you buy a lot of fish, then your getting outa the hobby, now you bought other fish congrats but at the same time


----------



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

pictures...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

pcitures are up at the picture forum. My gf and agreed on one tank so im stocking it up.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

You Bastard!!!! You said you got no money to order a leo and you get a FRT!!!! That's It, Imma curse your turtle too!!!! JK Man, Good luck with it and I got dibs on it next week when you get bored of it lol


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Hahaha Kain, i really dont have money. I had to "borrow" money from my gf. She only agreed because she liked the little bugger.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

its coo bro. So who did you get it from? and How much? My tank is quite empty now without any fish. If only I had a xingu rhom....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Why you trying to pulla guilt trip on me?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

You Know I read this Whole fricking thread, and still can not
Figure out WHAT THE Fu#K A FRT IS. Be specific and intelligable
it helps in comunication.
Thanks :smile:

Yes I know What Carettochelys insculpta means.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> You Know I read this Whole fricking thread, and still can not
> Figure out WHAT THE f*ck A FRT IS. Be specific and intelligable
> it helps in comunication.
> Thanks :smile:
> ...


 what do you mean? How can this thread be any more clear? FRT = fly river turtle. Why dont you chill....... Just cause your a MOD here doesnt mean you can swear


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > You Know I read this Whole fricking thread, and still can not
> ...


 It is not clear at all what FRT means, except for one
Previous thread Making it up in the first place, this is as
pointless of an acronym as they come. Communication
involves people understanding what the Hell your talking about,
I, For the life of me, can not figure out why Writing out a specific
name such as Fly river Turtle is so God-damn straining on this site,
it's almost bizzare as I have never run across more people opposed
to being detailed in Information, On some others you get all sorts
of bad crappy english or stupid Chat language but at least the Key
Subject, the Fish or animal being Discussed is in pure Language,
"Wag-tail platy, Black-fin shark, Redbelly piranaha, Snakehead"
NOT "WTP,BFS,RBP,SH"
This is key information, this is what someone may or may-not read your post by,
This stupid FRT, RD, JD crap is beyond annoying, it is counter-productive
to the point of an Informational forum, get out of you eliteist attitude,
your not special because you keep Piranahas or other Predatory fish,

I may be a MOD here but I'm also a user of the site,
And a User of this site first, My Moderation activitys are second,
I'm here for Information, and to give out Information,

I Really could care less That I can Moderate This forum,
I take that as a Side job, as Innes does a Damn good job
on his own, If he needs me I will react quickly, If not I'm just here
Hopefully giving you some information you did not know that I do,
or to help out this site to grow and not be stagnant and useless,
If I have to be colorfull or confontational to put a Valid point across,
I'm not going to apoligize for doing so.

I find this Whole Fly river turtle thing interesting, and really damn
aggrivating, These are not Legal to export from Australia,
or New guinea where they are native, they are a Redlisted
protected species, and they do not breed all that well in captivity,
Umm then how are you people getting them?

Animal smuggling is Illegal and I'm sure most if not all of these
Turtles are Illegal, You think I'm not going to say anything?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Well you dont have to if you dont want to. Why make your life more trouble some. Not like your gonna stop everyone. I am not the one smuggling and how sure are you that i got this illeally? FRT was once legal in NA. It was just a recent thing they got banned from NA. People who still posses them before the ban can still have them and own them legally. So before ou start jappering away, make sure i obtained this illegally before going crazy.

I dont see a probelm with using acronym as long as it is not too crazy. If you dont know what an acronym that is being used, you can ask kindly. Not say f*ck this and f*ck that. Get with the program. You know what RBP and SH is so its not going to hurt you to learn what FRT means. Maybe learning this acronym will give you zoo buddies something to talk about in the water cooler.

Why dont you get out of the elite attitude too mister Zoo man. LoL. Just because you work for a zoo does not mean you know everything. Its already proven you dont know everything. As i can reacall about the ray debate about captive bred rays. You can only name a hand full while Jon Rare knows 2 hand fulls!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> You can only name a hand full while Jon Rare knows 2 hand fulls!


 I never said I know everything I do not, I know that which I
Have experiance in, and that in my field of research.

As for Mr. Jon Rare I still have never seen a listing or proof of his claims,
I'm still quite courious What Public aquarium he suppossably gets fish from,
in fact I'd really like The phone numbers and contact addresses of his
supposed minion for ray hybrid breeders, true hey, I'll admit I'm wrong
To beleave it I think not untill proved wrong. I stick to my words.

Acronyms are a matter of opinion, I stick to my opinion and will continue
to do so.

Another interesting question Where Did I Ever say YOUR Turtle was Illegal
Eric, I never did, I said most of them available now are Illegal,
Newsflash if it's a fricking baby It's Illegal Duh.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Why can dont believe its a captive bred? They have been captive bred ones and has been sold before and still is.

Since acronyms are a matter of opinon then i shall stick to mine :rasp: Dont like then dont reply to my thread. Im not trying to sound arrogant or anything but it seems like what you type is the way it SHOULD be right and its how it suppose to be. Im sorry but this forum is not dedicated to strictly scientific research. You have to know that there are begginers,amatures,old timers on this board. Maybe your getting too old and not willing to learn or conform to the new style. If you want to be helpful like the well respected ones like DonH and Frank then maybe you should get with the acronyms. They arent complaining so why are you? Things seem to be fine with them.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> You Know I read this Whole fricking thread, and still can not
> Figure out WHAT THE Fu#K A FRT IS.


My thoughts exactly (but then again, I'm dumb







)



o snap its eric said:


> If you want to be helpful like the well respected ones like DonH and Frank then maybe you should get with the acronyms. They arent complaining so why are you? Things seem to be fine with them.


I don't agree with that: imo., knowledge has nothing to do with knowing acronyms - it's just internet slang, and the usage of it says nothing about how much someone knows.
It would have been helpful if you wrote "_Fly River Turtle (FRT)_" once in your first post, for those who do not (want to) master the art of acronyms.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Well im trying to point out that he is making a big fuss over acronyms. Why couldnt he just say "what does frt stand for". He doesnt have to swear esp since he is a MOD which is suppose to show how civil things should be done. Judazz you also use acronyms too, im sure when you started this hobby people were using RB and you didnt know what it was. You had to catch on yourself but thats really not the point. Almost everyone uses acronyms. Why couldnt he get over this whole acronym thing?

True acronyms are a internet slang but i still use in my daily talk sometimes. Besides wouldnt learning some aronyms make you a bit more well rounded. At least you know what people are talking about and then you can also use the knowledge of acronyms to help other members on this board which is probally the main purpose of this site right? To help,chat with fellow hobby enthusist and learn a thing or two right? This whole acronym thing is apart of this hobby and no matter how hard anyone tries they can not stop it.

So basically you got 2 choices: 1. learn and get with some acronyms 2. Ignore threads with ANY kind acronyms or kindly ask without all the swears.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

are we talking about acrynoms here? who cares if people use acrynoms....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i had no clue what a frt was


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Fly
River
Turtle


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> are we talking about acrynoms here? who cares if people use acrynoms....


 I don't really care, but if you want to get your message through, it might be handy to write in such a way everyone knows what it's about...

Eric, I agree (almost) everyone of us is using acronyms, and that it takes time to get "street-wise", but it's only a minor effort to mention the animal involved by it's full name once when posting about it, don't you agree?

But argueing about the usage of acronyms is just plain lame (even though I'm guilty as well - DOH!): well, time to go on with our lives, and quarrel about more important issues :smile:


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I agree but i thought since a previous thread concerning FRT aka fly river turtles was made and some other previous threads made about frts which had full name, i thought people who know or have a sense what i was talking about. Not to mention i wrote it in the acronym guide long time ago.

It took me time when people used OSIE for my name and no one ever told me. Taking that one minute of your time to register a new arconym to your head is not gonna kill you know what i mean =)

Yes i totally agree this whole debate over arconyms is sophmoric =) haha. My new word of the day.


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

acryonyms are stupid, IMO


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Anyone that knows a "Fly River Turtle" would know what a "FRT" is, its like common knowledge if you even know anything about the turtle. If you didn't know what a "FRT" is then you probably wouldn't be able to help in this thread anyways.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

FIRST THEY SAY FRT AND WHAT IS FRT? NOW SAY ACORMONYMS AND WHAT ARE TOHSE? WORDS MAKE NO CENTS.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I had no idea what a frt was either you could at least use the full name in the title of a post so people know what it is. Then use frt people would catch on to it easier then.

As for not knowing what it is and not being able to help, that isnt always the case this is a site where other people look up threads for knowledge on the subject at hand so using a full name in the subject is also useful there.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

personally I hope the little bastard turtle gets eaten. Those turtles are fuckin ugly


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

exactly, so if you don't know what it is, ask.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

P45, a ray will and can not eat a turtle. How you seen how cute them buggers are? Check out the pictures i have of him in the non-piranha picture forum. There is a bigger chance of my turtle eating the ray better than the ray eating the turtle which i hope wont happen. ::Knock on wood::


----------

